# Docking station for Lenovo Ideapad



## alexondrums (Apr 1, 2007)

I’ve purchased a Lenovo IdeaPad Z570 recently, and ideally wanted to run it from a docking station.

After doing some research I found a Lenovo USB 2.0 Port Replicator with Digital Video, which read as if it would work. 

It’s just a USB connection right?

I emailed Lenovo to check compatibility to make sure it will work. In their reply they said it’s NOT compatible. I can’t understand why?
So, failing this, are there any alternatives, such as a Universal docking station or port replicator that I can use with this laptop?

I’ve found the Targus USB2.0 Docking Station with Video, not sure what this is like?

Any advice or suggestions would be welcome.

P.S
I realise the ThinkPad line is designed for docking stations, but I couldn't find the right spec at the right price.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi alexondrums,

I honestly don't know why they gave you that answer. It is an USB replicator which is supported by any machine (nomatter model/make) as long as it has an USB port and is using one of the supported operating system.

According to their site it supports all laptops with these operating systems:
*Supports Windows XP (SP2), Windows Vista 32/64 bit and Windows 7 32/64 bit*

There should be no issues for you using this.
Even if it were, you always have a right to return bought items, so if it started raining unicorns and the device isn't working, you'll get your money back.


----------



## alexondrums (Apr 1, 2007)

aciid said:


> Hi alexondrums,
> 
> I honestly don't know why they gave you that answer. It is an USB replicator which is supported by any machine (nomatter model/make) as long as it has an USB port and is using one of the supported operating system.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks very much for the response! I'm glad my suspicions were founded. I'll probably give it a go - has anyone used a port replicator? Are they a waste of time, or still useful?


----------

